# Dry/ Hard soil



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Good Evening,

Is there a way I can soften my backyard soil with any products? I plan on renovating and this section is usually dry? I plan on cutting some tree branches as I think that might be the cause of it, but it usually gets atleast 3 hours of sunlight. (Not sure if it was aerated , new to house)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It probably just needs a great product that mother nature forgets to give us, rain / water.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

g-man said:


> It probably just needs a great product that mother nature forgets to give us, rain / water.


I was thinking about that. I'll definitely get some of those branches taken down. Thanks for the response @g-man


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Second on the water. Does your reno plan include any irrigation? Probably will require at least manual watering if you don't have a system.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

ScottieBones said:


> Second on the water. Does your reno plan include any irrigation? Probably will require at least manual watering if you don't have a system.


yes I plan on it. I just purchased the Melnor 4 output port digital hose end timer along with 2 orbit sprinklers.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Water it for like 15 minutes and let it sit for 15, then water again for 15 minutes and see if the water is soaking in or just running off. You could use and hose end sprayer and put some baby shampoo on it to help initially with the run off.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

krusej23 said:


> Water it for like 15 minutes and let it sit for 15, then water again for 15 minutes and see if the water is soaking in or just running off. You could use and hose end sprayer and put some baby shampoo on it to help initially with the run off.


sweet! I'll definitely try this method! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Many of us struggle with this in thin areas and under trees. When the soil is dry as a bone, it will repel water like a dry sponge. The idea above to lightly water, wait, and repeat is a good tactic for better absorption. During dry conditions, I do a lot of supplemental watering and I will lightly water each location and rotate. Once an area is moistened and absorbing water, I will water deeply. Also, I will pre-water before a rainstorm during those conditions to reduce runoff and increase absorption.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I have had good luck with the above suggestions, along with applying wetting agents like Penterra,/liquid aerator products and Kelp Help, and getting plenty of organic material in/on the soil.

For me, it was a multi-year process.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I think that area would look great turned into shade garden instead of turf. I always hate mowing little alcoves like that. Going straight from the corner of the shed across to the fence line would be my preferred mowing path.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Absolutely. Nothing wrong with a 4' flower bed right there against the fence. Maybe a flowering vine like jasmine or honeysuckle on the fence too. Get some color and not fighting to make grass grow where it's not really intended. If you do want grass, 3 hrs of suns probably means fine fescue.

Also, I really like my Melnor 4 port digital timer. Excellent product. keep the 4th port connected to regular hose w/o a sprinkler for normal hose stuff. FYI: I do NOT like the Orbit gear sprinklers. Bought 8. All worked the first year then began failing. I moved to the Rainbird 32SA and connected to the spikes from the Orbit.

Lastly CONGRATS ON THE NEW HOUSE!!!


----------

